

Autonomous car poll: Will you miss driving your non-autonomous car? - ajungmoon
http://robohub.org/autonomous-car-poll-will-you-miss-driving-your-non-autonomous-car/

======
Eleopteryx
Yes and no. Yes in that driving can be enjoyable, and a car can be an
expression of one's personality or identity. (I for example own a MINI Cooper;
make of that what you will.) On the other hand, I often think about how I
could recover many hours a week if I could be reading or working or sleeping
or daydreaming during my commute to work instead of actually piloting the car.

~~~
chadgeidel
I, too own a MINI Cooper _wave_.

I feel that I wouldn't miss the daily commute, and perhaps it would free up
money and time for my _other_ car - which is a Lotus Elise. I would probably
have to make arrangements to store it and transport it to and from the race
track, but that's an acceptable trade.

------
hallieatrobohub
Seems like people are fairly evenly split on this issue if you look at the
poll results: [http://robohub.org/autonomous-car-poll-will-you-miss-
driving...](http://robohub.org/autonomous-car-poll-will-you-miss-driving-your-
non-autonomous-car/)

